# ATI Radeon 9200 ViVo TV Out und Video In Probleme



## KevlarX (13. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leutz

hab mir vor zwei wochen die Radeon 9200 ViVo zu gelegt in der Hoffnung endlich nen schönen TV Out zu haben und sogar manche Filme aufzunehmen..

Nun gut hab mir danach ein Scart -> S-Vhs Kabel geholt welches ich kurzerhand an meinen Fernseher angeschlossen habe..
nach ein bisschen fummeln hatte ich dann auch ein Bild auf meinem Fernseher, jedoch in schwarz weiß und vieel zu groß.. (konnte die auflösung von 1024x768) nirgendswo ändern..
könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen wo der Fehler liegt? würde nämlich liebend gerne meine Filme über TV schauen und vorallen dingen in farbe =)

Zu dem ganzen kommt noch das Problem mit dem Video in den die Karte auch noch besitzt..
Gleiches Kabel, jedoch diesmal an meinen Analog Receiver angeschlossen, passendes Programm dazu aufm PC geöffnet jedoch kein bild...
wodran kann das liegen? bitte um hilfe, bin ratlos 

Bezeichnung des Kabels : 
Scart Adapterkabel Scart Stecker an S-VHS Stecker und 3,5mm Klinkenstecker Stereo






OS Daten : 
Windows XP Professional
Neuster Catalyst Treiber installed


dank im vorraus, hoffe ihr könnt helfen :>


----------

